# Cork Tiles for vivarium flooring????



## messymedia (Jul 26, 2009)

Has anyone used cork tiles as flooring in their viv? I have a glass viv which has been converted from a fish tank, it's raised off the surface with a heat mat underneath and air flow space of about 8mm between mat and glass exterior. Anyway, i wanna use cork tiles for flooring inside my viv and wondered if anyone had any experience with using cork? and whether the heat will get through ok? 

I currently have slate tiles in there but they don't fit brilliantly and i'm scared of live food dissapearing between the gaps!!

These are the tiles i was thinking of using...

http://www.wickes.co.uk/Sealed-Cork-Flooring-Tiles/invt/620950

Cheers -Ads


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Never used cork but it is a pretty good insulator so I would imagine that the heat would not get through very well - certainly not as well as with slate - may be wrong tho. Why not use lino or vinyl that you can cut to size or fill the cracks (if they're not too big) in your slate floor with sand.


----------



## messymedia (Jul 26, 2009)

yeah didn't think of filling with sand, i know it would be a tiny amount but not sure if i want ANY sand in the viv lol. will prob just use lino, pickin up some offcuts monday for free. Cheers dude.


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

sand realyisnt as bad as you think keep clear of calci sand justused playsand to fill the gaps and it will be fine


----------



## messymedia (Jul 26, 2009)

Fair enough, just seen enough stories and photos to effectively scare the crap out of me when it comes to sand lol! I've got a whackin great bag of play sand so i'll give it a go.


----------

